
OpenJDK6 End of Life - based2
http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/jdk6-dev/2016-October/003606.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/55ckxk/openjdk6_end_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/55ckxk/openjdk6_end_of_life_announced/)

